# Khẩu trang vàng mã giá 170.000 đồng/cái để cúng cô hồn đắt hàng mùa COVID



## phuongpham0236 (19 Tháng tư 2021)

Thị trường quà mã xoàng xĩnh sôi động nhất mỗi khi đến mùa cô hồn. Có thể nói rằng, không đâu tóm kịp xu hướng bằng các khu chợ tiến thưởng mã với những mặt hàng chất liệu giấy không khác gì đồ thật trên trần gian.
Xem thêm: *tin tức mạng xã hội tintuc.vn*

Tại Singapore, một khu chợ quà mã đã cực kì thức thời khi bày bán khẩu trang bằng giấy để cúng cô hồn. Thật đúng kiểu "trần sao âm vậy".

Mặt hàng khẩu trang lạ mắt này mau lẹ gây sốt trên mạng xã hội sau khi một tài khoản chia sẻ bức ảnh chụp quầy hàng kèm lời bình luận vui nhộn lên Facebook: "Sắp đến tháng cô hồn rồi đó, ai cần mua khẩu trang thì nhắn tin cho tôi ngay nhé."

Một số bình luận còn đùa vui rằng: "Mấy người vô ý thức không chịu đeo khẩu trang cần mấy cái này để tỉnh ngộ này, không đeo khẩu trang trên trần thì xuống âm đeo nhé!" hay gợi ý các nhà phát hành nên làm cả "điện thoại có cài sẵn định vị để tiện cho người âm... Khai báo y tế".
Ngoài ra đó, một số cư dân mạng thậm chí còn hóm hỉnh đùa rằng các cô hồn năm nay không thể quý phái thăm hạ giới vì… chưa được cấp phép bình yên qua biên giới Singapore.





Mỗi chiếc khẩu trang cúng cô hồn có rét không hề rẻ: 10 SGD (tương đương 170.000 đồng) nhưng vẫn được nhiều người sắm.

Để "nâng tầm yêu thương hiệu"' những chiếc khẩu trang giấy thậm chí còn được dán nhãn – "khẩu trang dành cho tổ tiên". Có vẻ như chủ quầy hàng này nghĩ rằng dù đã qua thế giới bên kia, những người âm cũng nên cảnh giác với COVID-19 khi đi thăm đường phố của chúng ta.

Singapore ban hành pháp luật nắm buộc phải đeo khẩu trang khi đi ra đường từ tháng 4. Người dân nắm buộc phải đeo khẩu trang khi sử dụng phương tiện giao thông công cộng, đi đến siêu thị, siêu thị dễ ợt, nhà thuốc và trung tâm buôn bán. Người vi phạm lần đầu sẽ bị phạt 300 SGD (gần 5 triệu đồng) và mức phạt cho hành vi tái phạm là 1.000 SGD (hơn 16,5 triệu đồng). Người nước ngoài có thể bị tước giấy phép cư trú nếu vi phạm - tương tự như chế tài cho người nước ngoài vi phạm luật pháp giãn cách làng hội.
Xem thêm: *tin mạng xã hội tintuc.vn*


----------

